# Deep wheelset cash waiting



## jack smith (22 Jul 2015)

wanted a deep wheelset 88mm prefered 60+ will do nothing less unless very nice 50's
£250 budget chinese stuff is fine tubs or clintchers Cash waiting no messing about.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

you are comedy gold


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Jul 2015)

Were the planet x carbon clincher 50s not good enough then lol?

Guess not, although they were worth 350 quid third-hand at one point


----------



## jack smith (25 Jul 2015)

Wanted something deeper and full carbon to match my frame, Ive found some Planet X 82mm's now though


----------



## bianchi1 (25 Jul 2015)

Interesting choice. I ride the 82mm planet X on my tt bike, but only when conditions allow it. Even a slightly breezy evening can make it a fairly unstable wheel. I would never consider riding it in a bunch situation and they are not UCI race legal.


----------



## jack smith (25 Jul 2015)

Why arent they race legal @bianchi1


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2015)

For the reasons he listed.


----------



## Citius (25 Jul 2015)

bianchi1 said:


> Interesting choice. I ride the 82mm planet X on my tt bike, but only when conditions allow it. Even a slightly breezy evening can make it a fairly unstable wheel. I would never consider riding it in a bunch situation and they are not UCI race legal.



They are race legal in the sense that 82mm is permissable. There is no UCI depth limit, so if a wheel is on the UCI's homologation list, then it is legal, regardless of rim depth.

Having said that, 82mm is a ridiculous option for a regular ride.


----------



## bianchi1 (25 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> They are race legal in the sense that 82mm is permissable. There is no UCI depth limit, so if a wheel is on the UCI's homologation list, then it is legal, regardless of rim depth.
> 
> Having said that, 82mm is a ridiculous option for a regular ride.



I should have been clearer, I meant UCI mass start events and I can't see the wheel on its list.

http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/...elsinconformitywithArticle1.3.018_English.pdf


----------



## Citius (25 Jul 2015)

I know you meant mass start. PX wheels may not be on the homologation list, but there are plenty of other rims on there which are deeper than 82mm. Racing in the UK is run under BC technical regs anyway. I have been in races with people on Zipp 808s and even PX 101s. The point I'm trying to make is that PX 82s not being on the UCI-approve list is largely irrelevant.


----------



## bianchi1 (25 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> I know you meant mass start. PX wheels may not be on the homologation list, but there are plenty of other rims on there which are deeper than 82mm. Racing in the UK is run under BC technical regs anyway. I have been in races with people on Zipp 808s and even PX 101s. The point I'm trying to make is that PX 82s not being on the UCI-approve list is largely irrelevant.



Sorry should have been even clearer. The only race I have seen @jack smith talk about doing was UCI regulated, so for him the choice of Planet X wheels is hugely relevant.


----------



## Citius (25 Jul 2015)

bianchi1 said:


> Sorry should have been even clearer. The only race I have seen @jack smith talk about doing was UCI regulated, so for him the choice of Planet X wheels is hugely relevant.



What, the Cambridge gran fondo? I doubt if anyone was checking wheels there. Let's get it into perspective...


----------



## bianchi1 (25 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> I know you meant mass start. PX wheels may not be on the homologation list, but there are plenty of other rims on there which are deeper than 82mm. Racing in the UK is run under BC technical regs anyway. I have been in races with people on Zipp 808s and even PX 101s. The point I'm trying to make is that PX 82s not being on the UCI-approve list is largely irrelevant.




Also this is from the British cycling regulations, linked to from the BC website.

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/z..._For_General_Road_Track_and_Roller_Racing.pdf


For massed start competitions in the disciplines road and cyclo-cross only wheel designs granted prior approval by the UCI may be used


----------



## Citius (25 Jul 2015)

Yes - I know all that. The reality is that in amateur chippers, nobody cares.


----------



## bianchi1 (25 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Yes - I know all that. The reality is that in amateur chippers, nobody cares.




Are you sure you knew all that 

You started off saying they were legal, then they were ok in BC events not UCI, then it's irrelevant, then finally no one cares.


----------



## jack smith (25 Jul 2015)

There was a few people picked up on for tri spokes at Cambridge but nothing about deep weeks the px's are the same depth as zipp 808's


----------



## Citius (25 Jul 2015)

bianchi1 said:


> Are you sure you knew all that
> 
> You started off saying they were legal, then they were ok in BC events not UCI, then it's irrelevant, then finally no one cares.



I've ridden PX50s myself in races -literally thousands of riders do this in the UK every weekend or midweek. What I said was that a rim depth of 82mm is permissable (which is correct) and that a rider would not get excluded from a BC-sanctioned race for rocking up with a non-UCI approved wheelset. Technically, it could happen, realistically, it wouldn't. We once excluded a rider for turning up with tri-spokes. Even the BC regs state minimum 16 spokes.


----------



## bianchi1 (25 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> I've ridden PX50s myself in races -literally thousands of riders do this in the UK every weekend or midweek. What I said was that a rim depth of 82mm is permissable (which is correct) and that a rider would not get excluded from a BC-sanctioned race for rocking up with a non-UCI approved wheelset. Technically, it could happen, realistically, it wouldn't. We once excluded a rider for turning up with tri-spokes. Even the BC regs state minimum 16 spokes.



Actually it's 

Wheels shall have at least 12 spokes.


----------



## Citius (25 Jul 2015)

16 spokes for BC regs, which is what I said..


----------



## bianchi1 (28 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> 16 spokes for BC regs, which is what I said..



I know that's what you said, but its wrong.

This paragraph is from the British Cycling 2015 handbook, page 109.

1.3.018 Wheels of the bicycle may vary in diameter between 70 cm maximum and 55 cm minimum, including the tyre. For the cyclo-cross bicycle the width of the tyre (measured between the widest parts) shall not exceed 33 mm and it may not incorporate any form of spike or stud. For massed start competitions in the disciplines road and cyclo-cross only wheel designs granted prior approval by the UCI may be used. _Wheels shall have at least 12 spokes_; spokes can be round, flattened or oval, as far as no dimension of their sections exceeds 10 mm. In order to be granted approval wheels must have passed a rupture test as prescribed by the UCI in a laboratory approved by the UCI. The test results must show that the rupture characteristics obtained are compatible with those resulting from an impact sustained during normal use of the wheel. The following criteria must be fulfilled:


----------

